# Turner Motorsport Takes Honors At Motorsport Gala



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

*TURNER MOTORSPORT TAKES HONORS AT MOTORSPORT GALA* 
Turner Picks Up Ninth-Place Worldwide Ranking

SEEFELD, AUSTRIA - December 5, 2005 - After putting all six of its drivers in the top ten in Grand Am Cup points for 2005, Turner Motorsport was honored at the annual BMW Motorsport Party and BMW Sport Trophy presentation in Seefeld, Austria. Will Turner, president of Turner Motorsport Inc, was present to accept his ninth-place trophy from BMW Motorsport director, Dr. Mario Theissen. Turner Motorsport driver Justin Marks capped off a stellar year with Turner Motorsport and BMW with an eighth place trophy.

The BMW Motorsport Party is held every year to celebrate the racing achievements of BMW across the globe. Trophies are awarded to the top BMW drivers with the most successful driver taking home the coveted BMW Sport Trophy. More than 650 guests attended this year's event, held in the Austrian winter resort town of Seefeld, with representatives and drivers from all of the top BMW teams in the world - Williams Grand Prix, BMW Team Schnitzer, and BMW Team Great Britain among others.

Will Turner earned a ninth-place worldwide ranking of BMW drivers in 2005. Turner, and co-driver Don Salama, piloted their Turner Motorsport BMW 330i to second place in the Grand Am Cup ST class. They scored five podium finishes and nine top five finishes in ten races. This is Turner's second top ten ranking in the Motorsport awards, he was sixth overall in the world last year.

Among the few Americans joining Will Turner at this year's event were his co-driver Don Salama, and Justin Marks, (five wins and five poles in a Turner Motorsport BMW M3 in 2005). Other attendees included F1 pilots Mark Webber, Antonio Pizzonia, and Nick Heidfeld, and World Touring Car Champion Andy Priaulx and runner-up Dirk Muller.

Will Turner, President, Turner Motorsport Inc.
"It was an altogether exciting weekend that ended an exciting year. Rubbing shoulders with BMW's best drivers and getting to meet the team owners and principles from around the world is every racing fan's dream. And getting presented with a trophy for our own racing efforts in America is extra rewarding. We can't wait for 2006 to get started."

The first race on the 2006 Grand Am Cup calendar is at Daytona International Speedway on January 27, 2006.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Glad to see he dressed so nicely for such a prestigious party. 

But good to see the recognition of the US teams and series.


----------



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

LmtdSlip said:


> Glad to see he dressed so nicely for such a prestigious party.


Its not a black tie affair. Check what Webber is wearing (shirt untucked??), or even Dr. Theissen.


----------



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

Some more pics from the affair courtesy of motorsport.com.



















link to more: http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?S=F1&E=BMW_Motorsport_Party/Special_event&Y=2005&O=0


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Congratulations to Turner Motorsports! Two years in row, right?

:thumbup:


----------



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

SteveT said:


> Congratulations to Turner Motorsports! Two years in row, right?
> 
> :thumbup:


Yup :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

dhabes said:


> Some more pics from the affair courtesy of motorsport.com.


Hahhaha those are some great pictures!

Tim


----------

